# Der vollkommene Drop-Shot-Angler



## twitch (1. Juni 2014)

Da die Blogs nicht soo stark frequentiert sind und ich gerne alles auf einen Blick darstellen wollte, erstelle ich nochmal ein zusätzliches Thema:

Mittlerweile gehört die Drop-Shot-Ausrüstung zum Repertoire der meisten  Kunstköderangler. Was gestern noch eine absolute Neuheit war, ist heute  Alltag geworden. Dennoch hat auch diese Art des Fischens meine  Kreativität angeregt und ließ mich schließlich, nach zahlreichen Tests  und Basteleien, 3 DS-Systeme mit unterschiedlichen Einsatzgebieten  ersinnen.
Vorab sei gesagt, dass jedes dieser Systeme, bzw. die kleinen Details  daran, meine eigene Idee waren, was jedoch nicht unbedingt ausschließt,  dass so etwas in ähnlicher Form bereits existiert. Ich bitte daher für  diesen Fall um Nachsicht.


Nr. 1 - Das Universal-, bzw. Standardsystem mit perfekt stehendem Haken:

Viele kennen die Standardvariante: Man nehme einen Einzelhaken, binde  den Palomarknoten, befestige am unteren Schnurende das Blei und winde am  oberen eine Schlaufe. Das funktioniert alles auch sehr gut, mit dem  einen Problem, dass leider der Haken selten gerade steht.
Die Lösung ist eigentlich ganz simpel und es ist dazu lediglich die Änderung eines winzigen Details am Haken notwendig. 
Schon oft habe ich mich gefragt, warum die Hersteller nicht einfach  einen DS-Haken mit vertikal stehendem Öhr produzieren, statt wie üblich,  mit horizontalem. Dann müsste man nur noch ein Stück Schnur oben, mit  der Schlaufe zum Einhängen des Karabiners, sowie eines unten, zur  Befestigung des Gewichts, anknoten.

Die Herstellung eines solchen Hakens ist sehr einfach. Ich selbst  bevorzuge zur DS-Angelei Karpfenhaken mit weitem Bogen, es geht aber  selbstverständlich auch mit jedem anderen Modell, wie z.B. dem  Offsethaken.

*Schritt 1:
*






Den Haken mit einer Lötlampe erhitzen. 

*Schritt 2:*

Noch im warmen Zustand das Öhr drehen, bis es vertikal und auf einer  Linie mit dem Hakenbogen steht. Am besten geht das entweder mit 2  flachen Zangen, bzw., indem man den kompletten Haken im Schraubstock  einspannt.

Das sollte dann so aussehen:







*Schritt 3:*











Jetzt kann mit dem Binden der eigentlichen Montage begonnen werden.  Einfach oben und unten ein Schnurende befestigen, z.B. mittels  Uni-Knoten. Schlaufe oben binden, Blei unten befestigen, fertig !




Nr. 2 - Das Wurmsystem:

Naturköder sind nicht nur umweltfreundlicher als Weichplastik, sondern  auch, sofern man sie selbst fängt, preiswerter. Auch gibt es Tage, wo  der gute alte Wurm dem Gummikameraden ein Schnippchen (oder mehrere !)  schlägt. Viele werden jedoch beim DSen mit Wurm festgestellt haben, dass  die Kringler nicht besonders viele Würfe, Hänger oder Bisse überstehen.  Da ich auch leidenschaftlicher Aalangler bin, kam mir der Gedanke, dass  das Aufziehen von Tauwürmern nicht nur gegen zu frühes Herunterlutschen  des Wurmes durch Brassen helfen, sondern auch dem DS-Angeln nützen  könnte. Die Frage war nur, wie man den Wurm aufziehen sollte. Einfache  Antwort: Ergänzung der Montage durch einen Seitenarm !
















Man schneide sich ein passendes Stück Mono zurecht und binde einen Seitenarm. Am Einfachsten geht das mit dem folgenden Knoten: Seitenarmknoten
Das Andere wie üblich mit Blei und Schlaufe fertig binden. Zum Fischen die Wurmnadel nicht vergessen !!!




Nr. 3 Das Köfi-System:

Kleine Köderfische haben mir schon reichlich (Barsch-)Beute beschert.  Dazu benutze ich gerne das Standard-DS und ködere die kleinen Fischchen  durch die Nase an.
Um auch den Zandern mit etwas größeren Köfis, die nicht so gut am Haken  halten, nachstellen zu können, habe ich mir folgendes, an die  Wurmvariante angelehnte System, ausgedacht:











Man nehme einen stabilen Karabiner (vorzugsweise Duo-Lock) zur Hand und  befestige daran, mittels des Palomarknotens, ein Stück Mono.






Hernach nehme man ein weiteres Stück Mono und binde an das eine Ende einen Drilling und an das andere eine Schlaufe.
Die am Karabiner befindlichen Schnurenden werden in Drop-Shot-Manier mit Blei und Schlaufe versehen.
Damit das System eingesetzt werden kann, zieht man einen Köfi auf den  Seitenarm und hängt diesen dann in den Karabiner ein. Dadurch wird  dieser natürliche und unwiderstehliche Köder viele Würfe überstehen und  hat so die Chance zahlreiche Stachelritter zu überlisten. Das Ganze kann  natürlich auch hechttauglich mit Stahl und Quetschhülsen gebaut werden  !!!



*Ein kräftiges Petri Heil und viel Freude beim Tüfteln wünscht twitch !!! |wavey:*


----------



## Purist (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der vollkommene Drop-Shot-Angler*

Für diesen hervorragenden Beitrag von dir, gibt's von mir 5 Sternchen.
Sehr schön!


----------



## twitch (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der vollkommene Drop-Shot-Angler*

@Purist
Herzlichen Dank für die Bewertung !


@All
An dieser Stelle können natürlich auch Verbesserungsvorschläge etc. diskutiert werden.


----------



## Purist (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der vollkommene Drop-Shot-Angler*

Spontan.. Bei dem Seitenarm, wie wäre der Einsatz von Dreiwegewirbeln zu bewerten? Wie schlagen sich Wurmhaken mit geschrägter Spitze, als Alternative zu Karpfenhaken? 
Das sind Dinge, die ich demnächst selber einmal testen werde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der vollkommene Drop-Shot-Angler*

Das nenne ich mal einen klasse Beitrag!

Und ja, im Forum findet sowas deutlich mehr Beachtung, da hast Du recht.

Daher herzlichen Dank, dass Du das im Forum auch nochmal eingestellt hast!!!

Ich werde auch im Onlinemagazin vom Anglerboard (www.Anglerpraxis.de) drauf hinweisen!!


KLASSE!!!!

DANKE!!!!


----------



## ulfisch (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der vollkommene Drop-Shot-Angler*

Super Danke Dir#6


----------



## kridkram (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der vollkommene Drop-Shot-Angler*

Toller Beitrag und du hast recht, sicher lesen ihn hier mehr Leute. Deine Gedanken dazu, Haltbarkeit Wurm/Köfi, hatte ich auch schon. Hatte mich allerdings noch nicht mit ner Lösung beschäftigt. Am besten finde ich das Drehen des Öhrs, wie ist es dann mit der Bruchsicherheit? Immerhin veränderst du beim Erhitzen/ Glühen die Struktur des Metalls, hast du da schon was beobachtet?:thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## twitch (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der vollkommene Drop-Shot-Angler*



Purist schrieb:


> Spontan.. Bei dem Seitenarm, wie wäre der Einsatz von Dreiwegewirbeln zu bewerten? Wie schlagen sich Wurmhaken mit geschrägter Spitze, als Alternative zu Karpfenhaken?
> Das sind Dinge, die ich demnächst selber einmal testen werde.



Auf den Dreiwegewirbel würde ich verzichten, da er zusätzliches Gewicht bedeutet und die Montage zu schnell auf den Gewässergrund zieht. Der Köder soll ja beim DS besonders langsam zu Boden schweben.

Einen geeigneteren Haken (wie Du vorgeschlagen hast) würde ich ebenfalls empfehlen.


----------



## twitch (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der vollkommene Drop-Shot-Angler*



kridkram schrieb:


> Toller Beitrag und du hast recht, sicher lesen ihn hier mehr Leute. Deine Gedanken dazu, Haltbarkeit Wurm/Köfi, hatte ich auch schon. Hatte mich allerdings noch nicht mit ner Lösung beschäftigt. Am besten finde ich das Drehen des Öhrs, wie ist es dann mit der Bruchsicherheit? Immerhin veränderst du beim Erhitzen/ Glühen die Struktur des Metalls, hast du da schon was beobachtet?:thumbup:
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2



Die Sorge, dass der erhitzte Haken im Drill brechen könnte, hatte ich auch.
Jedoch hat es sich in zahlreichen Drills (Zander bis 85 cm) gezeigt, dass die modifizierten Haken der Belastung gewachsen sind. Bisher hatte ich noch keinerlei Hakenbrüche, auch nicht durch Hänger (obwohl wir damit in der Talsperre gut bestückt sind  ).
Dennoch wäre ich für eine schonendere Modifizierung offen, aber bisher gab es keine Alternative.


----------



## twitch (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der vollkommene Drop-Shot-Angler*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das nenne ich mal einen klasse Beitrag!
> 
> Und ja, im Forum findet sowas deutlich mehr Beachtung, da hast Du recht.
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Dank für das Lob und den Hinweis im Onlinemagazin !

Es war zwar schon spät, aber ich dachte mir, zum Start der Zander-, Hecht-, Kunstködersaison, könnte es den Einen oder Anderen erfreuen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der vollkommene Drop-Shot-Angler*



twitch schrieb:


> Es war zwar schon spät, aber ich dachte mir, zum Start der Zander-, Hecht-, Kunstködersaison, könnte es den Einen oder Anderen erfreuen.




Bleibt ja bestehen - wird also auch welche für die näxte Saison wieder erfreuen.

Daher nochmal:
DANKE!
KLASSE!


----------



## mrburnes99 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der vollkommene Drop-Shot-Angler*

Ich hab bei Isaiasch in eine YT Video gesehen, dass er den Haken per Klemmhülsen fixiert hat. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war der Haken dadurch um 360° beweglich auf der Schnur. Muss mir das noch mal genau anschauen. Deine erste Variante könnte für mich interessant werden, wenn mit Hecht zu rechnen ist und ich auf Stahl wechseln muss.


----------



## Zander Pille (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der vollkommene Drop-Shot-Angler*

Ein sehr schöner Beitrag 
Wie steht es um die haltbarkeit der Haken, welche verwendest du? Ich hatte das auch mal probiert und mir sind die bei nem Hänger immer an der erhitzten Stelle abgebrochen #q

Die Idee mit der Mundschnur finde ich Super.

Das mit dem Köderfisch ist auch klasse. auch wenn ich das etwas anders mach =)

Zum Thema mit dem Palomar knoten das der nicht immer richtig hängt kennen wir ja schon, deshalb verwende ich den, den ich in meinen Letzten Dropshotbeiträgen verlinkt hatte. Da steht der Haken immer richtig ab.

Freut mich das ich nicht der einzige bin der sich den Kopf zerbricht wie man etwas verbessern kann und nicht alles für sich behält #6

Weiter so Klasse Beitrag und 5 Sternchen =)

Die Pille für den Fisch :q


----------



## kati48268 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der vollkommene Drop-Shot-Angler*

Sehr schöner Bericht. Zur Ergänzung:

Bindeanleitung für den klassischen Palomar-Knoten und den "besseren DS-Knoten" (ab Min. 2:30):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHhRN46YfGo

Und hier ein Haken, der von Haus aus um 360Grad rotieren kann:
http://www.americantackleshop.com/VMC+Spinshot+Dropshot+Haken.htm
Die kosten einiges, deswegen finden sie auch wohl eher in speziellen Fällen Verwendung, z.B. bei Verwendung von Stahl oder DS mit Lebend-Köfi _(natürlich nur dort, wo erlaubt)_


----------



## twitch (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der vollkommene Drop-Shot-Angler*



mrburnes99 schrieb:


> Ich hab bei Isaiasch in eine YT Video gesehen, dass er den Haken per Klemmhülsen fixiert hat. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war der Haken dadurch um 360° beweglich auf der Schnur. Muss mir das noch mal genau anschauen. Deine erste Variante könnte für mich interessant werden, wenn mit Hecht zu rechnen ist und ich auf Stahl wechseln muss.



Diese Variante habe ich auch probiert, doch ist es in meinen Augen eher suboptimal, wie die Schnur dabei im Drill belastet wird. Einige Freunde von mir haben dadurch sogar gute Fische verloren, weil die untere Quetschhülse nach unten gezogen wurde und dabei die Schnur beschädigte. Ausserdem möchte man gerade auf Barsch und Zander möglichst fein und mit wenig störenden Teilen in der Nähe des Köders fischen. Z.B. empfinde ich Quetschhülsen an 20er oder gar 18er Schnur etwas zu brutal. Mit Stahl mag es ganz gut gehen, aber selbst Hardmono hat schon versagt...


----------



## twitch (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der vollkommene Drop-Shot-Angler*



Zander Pille schrieb:


> Ein sehr schöner Beitrag
> Wie steht es um die haltbarkeit der Haken, welche verwendest du? Ich hatte das auch mal probiert und mir sind die bei nem Hänger immer an der erhitzten Stelle abgebrochen #q
> 
> Die Idee mit der Mundschnur finde ich Super.
> ...



Ich benutze die Gamakatsu G-Carp A1.
Zur Haltbarkeit siehe Beitrag #9.
Dein verlinkter Knoten ist sehr gut und ich habe ihn die letzten Jahre auch benutzt !
Einen Vorteil aber bietet das "vertikale" Öhr noch: Das untere Vorfachstück mit dem Blei kann ein paar Schnurstärken schwächer gewählt werden, sodass, wenn nur das Gewicht festhängt, nur diese Schnur reißt und der Köder gerettet werden kann.


----------



## twitch (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der vollkommene Drop-Shot-Angler*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Bericht. Zur Ergänzung:
> 
> Bindeanleitung für den klassischen Palomar-Knoten und den "besseren DS-Knoten" (ab Min. 2:30):
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHhRN46YfGo
> ...



Der Spinshot war mir auch zu teuer. Ich will mich nicht jedes Mal ärgern, dass ein nicht gerade preiswerter Haken am Grunde der Talsperre hängt . Schließlich soll Angeln entspannen.


----------



## twitch (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der vollkommene Drop-Shot-Angler*



Zander Pille schrieb:


> Das mit dem Köderfisch ist auch klasse. auch wenn ich das etwas anders mach =)



Jetzt hast Du mich neugierig gemacht |supergri .


----------



## mrburnes99 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der vollkommene Drop-Shot-Angler*



twitch schrieb:


> Einen Vorteil aber bietet das "vertikale" Öhr noch: Das untere Vorfachstück mit dem Blei kann ein paar Schnurstärken schwächer gewählt werden, sodass, wenn nur das Gewicht festhängt, nur diese Schnur reißt und der Köder gerettet werden kann.



Das wäre ein Argument. Hab zuletzt mit 22er Fluo auf Barsche gefischt und häufig bei Hängern die gesamte Montage zugesetzt, da dann fast immer der Schlaufenknoten brach.


----------



## belle-hro (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der vollkommene Drop-Shot-Angler*



twitch schrieb:


> Ich benutze die Gamakatsu G-Carp A1.



Warum nicht den Gamakatsu LS3423F? Da sparste dir das Glühen und Verbiegen, denn bei dem 3423 steht das Öhr schon so!


----------



## ulfisch (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der vollkommene Drop-Shot-Angler*

An die hatte ich auch gedacht





> Gamakatsu LS3423F


ich habe sie um meine Drilling zu tauschen aber in größeren Größen müssten die super funktionieren.


----------



## twitch (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der vollkommene Drop-Shot-Angler*



belle-hro schrieb:


> Warum nicht den Gamakatsu LS3423F? Da sparste dir das Glühen und Verbiegen, denn bei dem 3423 steht das Öhr schon so!



Das wusste ich noch gar nicht !!
Danke für den Tip ! Das dürfte DER Drop-Shot-Haken für mich werden !


----------



## paulmeyers (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der vollkommene Drop-Shot-Angler*

Moin Moin,

was haltet Ihr denn von sowas? 
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00880PJ4G/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1638&creative=19454&creativeASIN=B00880PJ4G&linkCode=as2&tag=uferan-21

ich werd mit dem DS einfach nicht richtig warm. Vielleicht muss ich das mehr ausprobieren.


----------



## twitch (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der vollkommene Drop-Shot-Angler*



M.A.D schrieb:


> oder der
> oder der
> oder der
> oder gar der als Offset
> oder...:q



Besten Dank !
Komme mir schon vor, wie jener Esel, der neben 2 Heuhaufen verhungerte, weil er sich nicht entscheiden konnte, welchen er zuerst fressen sollte.


----------



## hanzz (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der vollkommene Drop-Shot-Angler*



twitch schrieb:


> Besten Dank !
> Komme mir schon vor, wie jener Esel, der neben 2 Heuhaufen verhungerte, weil er sich nicht entscheiden konnte, welchen er zuerst fressen sollte.



Lustiger Vergleich.
Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor Bäumen nicht. 

Trotzdem toller Beitrag.


----------



## grazy04 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der vollkommene Drop-Shot-Angler*

Sehr guter Beitrag!

ich nutze den Seitenarm auch für kleine DS-Köder (bis 6cm). Wenn man den Seitenarm als Schlaufe bindet und als erstes den Haken besfestigt, kann man später das richtige Ende fürs Bleis auswählen in dem man etwas Zug nach oben und unten gibt und schaut wie der Haken steht. Erst dann knotet man die obere Schlaufe zum einhängen und hat den Haken immer in der richtigen Position. Vorteil meiner Meinung nach: Man "erspart" sich das absenken vorm Anhieb und ich finde das die Bissausbeute deutlich besser ist. Mit etwas Übung hat man in Kurzer Zeit einige Vorfächer gebunden und da ich grundsätzlich sehr lange Vorfächer so binde (mind 1,50m) ist bei der Angeltiefe auch sehr flexibel, da der Köder im besten Fall bis zu 70cm über Grund stehen kann. Wenn man dann noch einen Aberdeenhaken nutzt kann man die Köder schön aufziehen. Da bevorzuge ich die Größen 1/0 , 1 und 6 je nach Köder.

Der Knoten:
http://www.bruno-fliegenfischen.de/Altrhein/Jugendgruppe/Bilderknoten/potence.gif


----------



## Zander Pille (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der vollkommene Drop-Shot-Angler*



paulmeyers schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> was haltet Ihr denn von sowas?
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00880PJ4G/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1638&creative=19454&creativeASIN=B00880PJ4G&linkCode=as2&tag=uferan-21
> ...



Nette Idee aber ich hab da so meine Bedenken...
Ich hab ähnliche mal ausprobiert und nach dem Drill war die Schnur oft in die Wirbel reingedreht, so das ich, dann neu binden durfte.

Du darfst Dropshot-Angeln auch nicht wie Twistern sehen. Beim Dropshot-Angeln solltest du ungefähr wissen wo der Fisch steht. Zum suchen der Fische hab ich dann meistens eine leichte Spinne bei um erst mal zu gucken wo die Spezies grad stehen =) Jedenfalls an neuen Gewässern :vik:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der vollkommene Drop-Shot-Angler*



Zander Pille schrieb:


> Nette Idee aber ich hab da so meine Bedenken...
> Ich hab ähnliche mal ausprobiert und nach dem Drill war die Schnur oft in die Wirbel reingedreht, so das ich, dann neu binden durfte...



Das ist bei den Teilen auch in der Tat ein existentes Problem, allerdings nicht ohne Lösungsmöglichkeit.
Ich schneide für die Teile, kleine Streifen aus Schrumpfschlauch und überschrumpfe die kritischen Stellen => Problem gelöst.#6


----------



## Zander Pille (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der vollkommene Drop-Shot-Angler*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Das ist bei den Teilen auch in der Tat ein existentes Problem, allerdings nicht ohne Lösungsmöglichkeit.
> Ich schneide für die Teile, kleine Streifen aus Schrumpfschlauch und überschrumpfe die kritischen Stellen => Problem gelöst.#6



Gute Idee,
wie steht es dann um die beweglichkeit?


----------



## twitch (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der vollkommene Drop-Shot-Angler*

Frage mich nur, wo der große Vorteil dieser rotierenden Haken liegen soll. Meiner Meinung nach unnötig teuer, mit überschaubarem Nutzen.
Und wenn man dann noch zusätzlich Schrumpfschlauch braucht, dass sie sich nicht verleiern, dann streiche ich sie lieber von der Einkaufsliste.


----------



## Zander Pille (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Der vollkommene Drop-Shot-Angler*

Hab mal freundlich beim Händler meines Vertrauens gefragt was an diesen speziellen Haken so toll sein soll. Die Aussage: Angeblich läuft der Köder dann besser... Mein Händler meinte noch das er selbst nicht so viel von den dingern hält da ihm da wobl paar Malòre passiert seien genauer wollte er leider nicht werden. 


Gesendet von meinem GT-S5830 mit Tapatalk 2


----------

